# Red blotches in poop



## mmccarthy781 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi, I have 4 buff orpingtons who are 5 weeks old. Today, I was cleaning out their coop, and found a poop with red blotches on it. It looks almost like the color of a tomato in places. Is this blood? I thought that blood in the stools would look blacker. This is the only poop I found like this.

Here's the poop next to a penny for scale









Should I be worried?
Thank you


----------



## Clearcut23 (Apr 25, 2013)

To me it looks like a solid. Maybe something they ate bug didn't fully digest? I find un digested grass in my hens poop all the time


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Prolly just a little capillary broke on the stools way out. If its bright red then it's at the end and likely not a problem. When it's dark red or black then it's higher up in the GI track and likely more of an issue and worse prognosis. The change in color occurs as it becomes digested blood. I think you're ok.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks normal.


----------

